# Avatar Factory v2



## Awdofgum (Apr 9, 2008)

Avatar Factory v2

Well, I'm taking over the factory.

Post your requests here and i'll try to fill in everyone's request
I'm sorry, sometimes i don't make them in order of request, but I'll get everyone's requests filled.
Please post some details on how you want it done.
Oh and I'm not big with any Anime, so you have to give me extra detail for those.

When you receive your avatar, save it on your hard drive and then upload it to an image upload site(tinypic), or upload it with GBAtemp's avatar uploader, because your avatar will be deleted from my account within the next day.Remember to enter the dimensions of your avatar when uploading it, so it doesn't appear stretched out.Please feel free to add suggestions to the final avatar because i'll keep the PSD on my computer until you're satisfied with it.

You only get one request a month so choose your theme wisely.



Oh and if anyone wants to be on my team then PM me and i'll add you to the team.

'Tar Factory Team 
--------------------
So far it's just me.


*if you want a special request from a certain person to make your avatar then be sure to include that in your post*





Queue
--------------------
shadowhunter93 : Phoenix Wright ; Objection
jesterscourt: animated gif that would be a loop, starting with the Nobody Symbol fading into Roxas morphs into Sora who morphs into Neku, then they display the Heartless Symbol then Namine morphs into Kairi who morphs into Shiki, then it disappears into the Player Badge Which fades back into the Nobody Symbol


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

May I have a Full Metal Panic one, similar to my sig and the size, the same as yours.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 9, 2008)

i don't know if i can make it similar to your sig, if anyone else knows they can go for it,
but i'll be happy to make you one a little different from your sig.


----------



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> May I have a Full Metal Panic one, similar to my sig and the size, the same as yours.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 9, 2008)

could some one make me a metroid banner with sprites with samus and metroid on it








If possible with these pictures


----------



## JPH (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the Avatar Factory, not the Banner Factory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I suggest that you create a seperate topic in the Computer Graphics and Art forum.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 10, 2008)

hey guys : )
i really need a decent sig and avatar... couldn't find any good ones :/
i had something in mind thats related to music. why not trying to implement a violin in the avatar and a piano/keyboard in the sig?

please, if somebody could help me out, it would be much appreciated.

oh, if somebody needs music for games/films/anime, ask me, i'd be glad to compose


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Can I get some sort of animated goomba avatar.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 10, 2008)

#stOex :





(100x140)







If anyone wants these, then i could change "username" to your username


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 10, 2008)

woah huge thanks : ) these are awesome : O


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> i don't know if i can make it similar to your sig, if anyone else knows they can go for it,
> but i'll be happy to make you one a little different from your sig.



I'm quite happy for you to make another one too, xD Thanks

Thanks JPH for the avatar, still looking forward to awdofgum's +}


----------



## JPH (Apr 10, 2008)

No problem, Lisa.

Guys make sure to include "Avatar made by _x_" for a little while, you wanna give the peeps who made it for you props 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok here it is:





(100x100)

Sorry it took so long, frankly i think JPH's is better.


@cupajoe38, i tried but i didn't like how it turned out, i'll try something else later.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 11, 2008)

I would like to request an avatar with my nickname on it based on the pokemon ''lucario" because I love to play him in Super Smash Bros Brawl

With the best size for gbatemp !

Thx


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

An avatar using this pic? Thanks


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks awdof for the avatar, frankly I think your's looks better but still thanks to JPH


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

Nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By nevermind, I meant this post and not my request, so I will look forward to that, thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

hey dude those gundam avatars you made me were like 3k over the limit each. how do i downsize them or whatever?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> I would like to request an avatar with my nickname on it based on the pokemon ''lucario" because I love to play him in Super Smash Bros Brawl
> 
> With the best size for gbatemp !
> 
> Thx



here you go





(96x139)




Queue
--------------------
Cupajoe38 : animated goomba avatar (i couldn't make a descent looking one, anyone else wanna try)


----------



## Flooded (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I request an animated Kirby avatar with my username included?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 15, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thanks a lot !!!! It's wonderful


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 15, 2008)

boss
whyd you have like 5 avvys made?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> boss
> whyd you have like 5 avvys made?



Perhaps he changes his mind alot..and/or is OCD?


----------



## theymightbe (Apr 15, 2008)

An avatar with Dark Toon Link would be Kickin' Rad.


If I'm too noobish to ask for an avatar just let me know, don't want to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 15, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> Can I request an animated Kirby avatar with my username included?
> 
> Thanks in advance








(76x77)


----------



## Flooded (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks awdofgum it fits my name also


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> boss
> whyd you have like 5 avvys made?



WTF !! Where did you see that ...


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you please make an avatar for me?  Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the guy I want in it:


----------



## JPH (Apr 17, 2008)

Westside -






Size is 100 x 140. If you don't like it, just say so - and I'm sure awdofgum could hook you up with something better (his skills are 1337). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donkeyballs.


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Westside -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... the picture seems to be offline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Can you upload it to imageshack?  Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Apr 17, 2008)

Oops, sorry. Here -


----------



## dice (Apr 17, 2008)

- sorry that was a VERY late response


----------



## Westside (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## drock360 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone please make me an avatar with this image in it.  

http://www.wii-clip.com/images/key-clip-inner.jpg

Please include drock360 in it.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> boss
> whyd you have like 5 avvys made?



That was my first avatar request , are you mad ?


----------



## JPH (Apr 19, 2008)

Guys, this is for requesting and receiving avatars...not discussion or flaming.
Please don't digress...let's keep this sweet topic nice & clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 (100 x 118)

Hope you like it, drock360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you have problems viewing the image - you may need to flush your DNS (Under command prompt - 'ipconfig /flushdns' - minus the quotation marks).


----------



## drock360 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh thanks a lot JPH!  I like it a lot!


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 20, 2008)

Can i request a StarCraft avatar?
Any unit, although i prefer zerg.
No offence salamantis


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Can i request a StarCraft avatar?
> Any unit, although i prefer zerg.
> No offence salamantis


There you go.





(100x134)


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 20, 2008)

can someone gimme an avvie of phoenix wright doing his objection thingy?


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 20, 2008)

Got any specific pics, i might have a go at this


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 20, 2008)

Please can someone make me a diddy dong Avatar.
My favorite nintendo character(aside swanky kong)


----------



## Gian (Apr 21, 2008)

I can make one like mine, if you want.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 21, 2008)

An animated gif that would be a loop, starting with the Nobody Symbol  fading into Roxas morphs into Sora who morphs into Neku, then they display the Heartless Symbol then Namine morphs into Kairi who morphs into Shiki, then it disappears into the Player Badge Which fades back into the Nobody Symbol (which is similar)...

Just a closeup of their face..  Sorta like this: http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e313/Gir...ri/3d64b421.gif Is what I'm thinking (it's the scene at the end of KH2)


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 21, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> I can make one like mine, if you want.


Yes please


----------



## Gian (Apr 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you wanted, let me know.




c:


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 23, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is what you wanted, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thank you so much!


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 23, 2008)

please can i have an avatar of this pic of a toaster:

http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/direct/...068/Toaster.jpg

but with the toaster on fire?

(this sounds wierd but i really need one


----------



## Gian (Apr 23, 2008)

Now we match, Pilot.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 24, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> please can i have an avatar of this pic of a toaster:
> 
> http://www.lakewoodconferences.com/direct/...068/Toaster.jpg
> 
> ...



How's this:





(90x72)



Queue
--------------------
Cupajoe38 : animated goomba avatar (i couldn't make a descent looking one, anyone else wanna try)
shadowhunter93 : Phoenix Wright ; Objection
jesterscourt: animated gif that would be a loop, starting with the Nobody Symbol fading into Roxas morphs into Sora who morphs into Neku, then they display the Heartless Symbol then Namine morphs into Kairi who morphs into Shiki, then it disappears into the Player Badge Which fades back into the Nobody Symbol


----------



## Gian (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you just make that?
Cause that, is awesome.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Did you just make that?
> Cause that, is awesome.



Actually it's a Video clip "Move Your Feet" by Junior Senior.


----------



## JPH (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo awd, I'm in desperate need of an animated mouse (or rat) avatar...think you could hook me up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for not helping out lately, been busy!

I'd appreciate it

- jp


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

No problem JPH, I'll do the best I can.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 25, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, sry, i havent checked this thread in a while (i forgot) and i'll change it in the morning also typing on a psp is uber hard. so thanks. my thumbs hurt


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

JPH

There, I tried







(50x50)


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 25, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is what you wanted, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the style you've used in your ava's... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got any tutorials or related works that can help me achieve that style?


----------



## JPH (Apr 25, 2008)

It's beautiful, awdofgum! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try and help out with the queued avatars tonight or tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, what GIF editing software do you use?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

Anytime JPH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use both photoshop and Animation shop, I'm still trying to find a better one though.


----------



## Gian (Apr 26, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I like the style you've used in your ava's...
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really that hard, but I can try to explain it without using picture by picture tutorials.
In Photoshop, I usually just play with Image - Adjustments - *Curves* and Image - Adjustments - *Hue/Saturation*
to achieve a sort-of washed out effect.

Here's an example, a pretty recent one -


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 27, 2008)

Cupajoe38, I finally made your avatar! Sorry it took so long, I couldn't get the animation down, but I finally did. Here it is:







(100x75)

Without the username:




(100x75)


----------



## jesterscourt (May 4, 2008)

I guess my request was too involved


----------



## The Viztard (May 6, 2008)

umm awd and the rest of the group, could you guys make an avatar(s) for me?
it would be this pic, but with my name in it:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or if you could you you use the right side of this pic with his mask and face and put my name in somewhere?
pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another pic, with my name anywhere:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you can do any of that, or none at all which is fine, thanks anyways, it would be much much appreciated, great...thanks in advance...


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

I was wondering if you might be able to make me an avatar from an animated gif I have.  I tried attaching it to this message, but am having some problems.  What's the best way for me to get it to you?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JPH (May 7, 2008)

Here ya go, Viztard - 






And Sleeping Dragon, you can post the image in this topic.


----------



## The Viztard (May 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Viztard -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah! thank you very much! i've been waiting for any kind of reply...=] thanks again!
it may be simple, but its great! thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*oh and if you dont mind telling me, do you use a program to make it? and if you do would mind telling me what exactly you use?
if not its fine. thanks again!


----------



## JPH (May 9, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> ah! thank you very much! i've been waiting for any kind of reply...=] thanks again!
> it may be simple, but its great! thanks again!
> 
> 
> ...



You're very welcome, sir. Simple, but it looks nice!

Well, there is a lot of image editing software out there.
I use Photoshop. It costs a bit of money, but it's definitely on the top of my list.
It's really easy to pick up, and I recommend it most.
I'm still learning it, and have barely scratched the surface as there are just so many things you can do with it!

There are, however, some free solutions such as Gimp or Paint.Net.
For animations, I recommend Animation Shop 3 - which is also free.

If you've got some more questions, feel free to PM me, yo.


----------



## The Viztard (May 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch, again! =]

*oh and which would you recommend to use, Gimp or Paint.net?

EDIT: the recommendation question...


----------



## Awdofgum (May 21, 2008)

I recommend you get Photoshop CS2. 
I got CS3 but there really isn't much difference plus Imageready is not included in CS3 which is great for animation.


----------



## Commander (May 23, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I recommend you get Photoshop CS2.
> I got CS3 but there really isn't much difference plus Imageready is not included in CS3 which is great for animation.



Sorry if you already knew this but they added the animation abilities to Photoshop CS3 that is why there is no longer an Imageready.

~ Commander


----------



## Jax (May 28, 2008)

Can someone make an avatar out of Weegee, and make him face to the right?






Thanks! (I'll credit you on my sig)


----------



## Sinkhead (May 29, 2008)

Please can somebody make me a new avatar (and half-height sig) if possible?

It should use the same colours and character, as well as include my name, but I'd like a change in style. Perhaps cartoony, or more realistic or something? You choose!

Thanks a lot, it's much appreciated


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

@Jax - Hope you like it




http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4109/avapi9.png

@sinkhead
If you don't mind just an avatar, I could make you one. If you could fill me in on what kind of stuff you like.. like if there's something in particular you would like more than others.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 29, 2008)

Please can someone make me an avatae using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Please can you put a fart cloud between his legs?
Thanks.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 29, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> @sinkhead
> If you don't mind just an avatar, I could make you one. If you could fill me in on what kind of stuff you like.. like if there's something in particular you would like more than others.


Basically I would just like a remic of my current avatar. The same grey/red face, but in a different style. It should still be recognizable as my old avatar but can be completely different in style, for example instead of being pixellated it could be more real-looking, transposed onto a photograph of a real face or something, or maybe it could simply be more rounded and cartoony. It's completely up to you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot


----------



## Killermech (May 29, 2008)

@Sinkhead
My mind went completely blank by the concept you were looking for.. but I came up with this in the end





Not an easy request lol. If you want to use it, it's up to you.


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2008)

Sinkhead -






That's one I made you a while ago.
If you want me to fix it up a little bit better, let me know.
I don't wanna work on it if I don't know you're going to use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jax - I'll work on yours soon.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 29, 2008)

JPH, I'm really looking for more of a re-style than a re-colour, if you understand what I mean. I might try to make myself something later on, but thanks anyway


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> @Jax - Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It even has my name and everything!
Cheers


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 29, 2008)

Am looking for a Kamui, avatar and signature set. I knw this topic is only for avatar, but would be nice if someone could make the set for me.
thx


----------



## XeonZ (May 30, 2008)

Mmm, an avatar with this would be much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a224/Xeon417/IAWW7.png


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 30, 2008)

hmmmm...
I was wondering if anyone can make me one wit this pic:

http://images.minitokyo.net:8001/view/213767.jpg
or 
http://www.motoko.it/images/morpheus/samurai_champloo.jpg

either one will be pretty cool wit me, im just in desperate need of a sig/avatar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



credit will be given to whoever can help. 
entering the name "mastermanna123" is not necessary. just shorten it to "Manna"
thanks in advance for all your help to anyone who decides to do it!


----------



## Awdofgum (May 30, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you can't load .gif animations with each frame in its own layer, which is very helpful. What I have to do is load it in animation shop and extract each frame as a separate image and then load it in photoshop , reanimate it and then I design it.

Sorry I haven't kept up with all the requests, I'll start on them later tonight because I'm using a laptop right now that doesn't have Photoshop.

Sinkhead, I've got an idea for a new design to your avatar, I'll see if it will look cool.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 31, 2008)

I only got one done, I feel like a total slacker...

mastermanna123:






 (100x104)



Sinkhead, Do you have a larger version of your avatar?


----------



## Youkai (May 31, 2008)

Could someone make me a Avatar with a Table Tennis Ball hitting on Long Pipes? 

like the scene in Fumihiko Sori - Ping Pong 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u5YaGU3ELk

here in the teaser at 0:48 you see it shortly ... (i saw the movie 3 times and still great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

something like this would be pretty awesome ... at least WAY better than now ... just took the cover of the Rubber i am Playing with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V

P.S. anything else Table Tennis Related would be nice too XD
Wouldn't mind about new Signature as well but if possible it should have that TuRa Büderich sign :
http://www.tura-buederich.de/img_clips/tura_logo_100x100.gif

For Sig (if possible) you could maybe even use some of the Worlds Top player http://www.ittf.com/_front_page/ittf1.asp?category=wr (but if Timo Boll must be there as well else i would betray Germany XD)
Some month ago i already asked for table tennis related stuff and got nothing ... hopefully now someone can do something


----------



## Sinkhead (May 31, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Sinkhead, Do you have a larger version of your avatar?


Just scale it keeping the hard edges, it's supposed to look pixellated anyway


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 31, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the ticket! The crackle effect on the background isn't actually part of the design, I was just meddling with Photoshop filters one day and thought it made it less bland.

Thanks JPH!


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 31, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I only got one done, I feel like a total slacker...



Slacker? No way. I cant even make one of these, so to me, ur an ava-athlete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if that makes sense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I love it. Thanks soooo much awdofgum.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Awright never mind my last request.

Anyone would like to make a very custom "Neji Hyuuga" avatar for me? With written Kamui on it.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 3, 2008)

meh ... again noone wants to take on my request ?

if there is no chance anyone would even try i would not mind something else that might fit to my username (Japanese Demon) ... one or two years before someone made me something with a green monster thin which i used some time, that was not bad at all but it didn't fit me to well.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Awright never mind my last request.
> 
> Anyone would like to make a very custom "Neji Hyuuga" avatar for me? With written Kamui on it.



Hope you like it





http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/9501/kamuiqn4.png


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl! awesome. I bit too dark, but thats OK.

Can you fix the size please? Its stretched out. Other than that, thx.


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Kewl! awesome. I bit too dark, but thats OK.
> 
> Can you fix the size please? Its stretched out. Other than that, thx.


Here's a lighter one for you




http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/8114/kamuiwg4.png

Regarding the stretch thing, you have to do it manually.
In the same place you added the url / uploaded the avatar, there's a "width" and "Height" box at the bottom.
Type in 100 in both then update.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

Awright, much better. thx.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 7, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## Youkai (Jun 13, 2008)

weird all the time i make a request the thread dies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V


----------



## Chopders (Jun 14, 2008)

Something with Daron:

http://soadfans.com/gallery/SOB/live/may17...l_Vasquez_2.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------

